# My horse :3



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd share her with the BettaFish community...hehe. She's about 13 years old (age is unknown because she was abandoned at the stable), and is some kind of mutt horse xD She's definitely a paint/pinto. She's absolutely wonderful. After having her for 8 months she's finally warmed up to me. I got a nice hour-long ride on her today. She used to completely ignore my rein signals but she's finally trusting me enough to LISTEN! She is a Western trained horse and I'm an English rider... I'm glad I tried riding with only one rein because we both loosened up a bit 
And also ignore the fact that the saddle pad was WAAY to far behind. I realized it after I took the picture and I fixed it


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

What a scruffy cutie! Are those all your horses or does she live at a stable?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Awh
what a cutie
i poked around my trainer's gelding (who used to be mine) in my old western saddle/bosal (which used to also be mine)
I grew up in the western saddle/when I got that gelding I got converted to english when I saw how great he was over jumps. 
Just walking around in that saddle made me miss it.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Badjer said:


> What a scruffy cutie! Are those all your horses or does she live at a stable?


Wilma is my only horse. She was abandoned at that stable and I adopted her. Because I don't have enough room at my house, I decided to keep her at the barn where I found her ^_^


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Awh
> what a cutie
> i poked around my trainer's gelding (who used to be mine) in my old western saddle/bosal (which used to also be mine)
> I grew up in the western saddle/when I got that gelding I got converted to english when I saw how great he was over jumps.
> Just walking around in that saddle made me miss it.


Awww :') You should start riding again! Even if you only get to take an old plug down the pasture or something.... always do what you love!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> Awww :') You should start riding again! Even if you only get to take an old plug down the pasture or something.... always do what you love!!


I still do ride. I've just been converted to English riding and should probly get back to my roots in ridding western.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I still do ride. I've just been converted to English riding and should probly get back to my roots in ridding western.


Oh well good for you  I really don't care which discipline I ride because I have a good, solid seat and soft hands on the reins so as long as the horse is happy.. hehe.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What a lovely solid mare. And a lucky one, to find a great home after being abandoned. Good on you for giving Wilma a chance! 

My last horse was purchased literally off the back of a dog food truck, after being abandoned at a stable. He was 21 years old, and I had him for seven more years after that. He loved to be ridden, even at that age. Older horses are awesome!

I can no longer ride, but I still love horses. I even miss the smell of tack and horse sweat. 

And lol, the blanket - I did that so many times in a hurry, half asleep for a morning ride and had to resaddle..


----------

